

Ask HN: Do you live in Austin? - danecjensen

I was wondering if there was enough HN users to have a meet up.
======
RobGR
I'm in. How about Cherrywood coffeehouse ? If you talk to the guy who owns it,
you can reserve the back room. For the first meeting I would not bother, let's
see how many people show up.

------
dreamscientist
How about on Sunday at the Cherrywood Coffeehouse at 7PM?

~~~
seltzered
ugh, I was about to say yes to this but something came up, would still like to
meetup sometime though.

------
ismarc
I'm sure there are plenty, I think a scheduled date and place and nothing else
a couple of people end up having coffee. Fortune favors the bold.

------
seltzered
Yes, I'm totally down for a meetup! It's really easy to feel like a lone
techie in this town...

------
Legion
I don't, but I will come next summer.

I'll be keeping my eyes on what you guys do.

------
vitovito
Austinite here, would also be interested!

